# OSX 10.1 review by: vic



## vic (Sep 21, 2001)

http://homepage.mac.com/freelancevictor/PhotoAlbum.html

yesss folks, it rocks....

Finder: to say the least, it doesn't get any faster.
Os 9.2 was made for os 10.1, photshop is as fast in the classic as if booted in the original...
the cool sound up/down buttons work cool now any when you press them, a little screen pops up that shows you the volume (couldn't take screenshot)
And, this is a big one, at least for me  the old screen capture shortcuts have been restored! it's SHIFT+CMDN+3 for full screen and SHIFT+CMDN+4 for selection, no more of that crappy grab app, which just made things slower.
ALL aps start up faster, usually a few seconds 1-5 more for bigger ones of course.
The apple colour in the aple menu has been changed to a lighter more "Aqua" color. 
Explores is as fast as in 9.2.
Carbon apps work better as far as i know, (didn't do extensive testing)
The login menu has changed and as if the old one wasn't cool enough! The new one rocks ass, it shows u the avalable users, and when you select one it >shifts over beside a pasword type in field! it's so hype, and you can customise it further if you don't like that.
Dock, many otions, i like this, options are good.
And hey, this is neat, i'm not shure if it was available before but i just found out now: if you hide the dock, and a application needs your attention, it bounces like a ball at the bottom of the screen, its funny especially with the happy finder icon, it looks like a child trying to peek over a fence! 
well, that's it for now, i also saw a burn icon in the > customize toolbars in the finder prefs, didn't try it but maybe finder burning is available...
check out more pics at:http://homepage.mac.com/freelancevictor/PhotoAlbum.html


----------



## twister (Sep 21, 2001)

> The login menu has changed and as if the old one wasn't cool enough! The new one rocks ass, it shows u the avalable users, and when you select one it >shifts over beside a pasword type in field! it's so hype, and you can customise it further if you don't like that.



I cant wait for my copy of 10.1 but whats up with the new login?  I dont want other people to see all the users.  I like the fact that you have to type the user name and password in.   I wanna keep some user info a secret.

Twister


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 21, 2001)

From every review that I have read, it is possible to choose either picking from a list, or having to type the name. I think that should make everyone happy.


----------



## cwoody222 (Sep 21, 2001)

Does the final version automatically offer to resize desktop picture wallpaper to fit the screen?

I really hate that you have to manipulate the photo yourself in 10.4.


----------



## vikingstad (Sep 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *
> I cant wait for my copy of 10.1 but whats up with the new login?  I dont want other people to see all the users.  I like the fact that you have to type the user name and password in.   I wanna keep some user info a secret.
> *



It's still an option to not show the users and type the name and password manually, no problem! However I like the user name selection better, as it is in os 9.


----------



## fryke (Sep 22, 2001)

Yes, login has definitely the option to either have the list of available users or to enter both login and password. I use the first on my iBook (where several people have their user spaces) and autologin on my TiBook, because I never give that to *any* other person, anyway. 

Expect speed everywhere, not just in Finder and starting apps. Boot time has also been reduced dramatically (unless you reboot without the last chosen network available, but that's normal).

Explorer finally doesn't suck that big anymore, but I'm waiting for OmniWeb 4.1 because I just like that company that much.

StuffIt Deluxe 6.5 also greatly enhances the Finder experience by adding the shortcuts cmd-s and cmd-u I was so used to in 9.x.

Dock options suck if you have a two monitor setup, because 'left' means left on the left monitor and right means right on the right monitor, it should either stick to the main monitor or be totally relocatable (by hand would be my preference).

Fetch 4 needs definitely an update. It doesn't run in 10.1 right now.

The console application 'wget' has gone, which is sad, it was a great option to download stuff in the background, because most browsers (Explorer, OmniWeb, mozilla) still suffer in speed when you start too many downloads at the same time.

Overall review: Mac OS X is finally ready for prime time. Big time.


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 22, 2001)

blah blah blah

<i>edited to protect the innocent...</i>


----------



## vic (Sep 22, 2001)

thank you!! i thought i was the only one withoug wget! i thought i fucked up my computer or something!


----------



## vic (Sep 22, 2001)

you do?  how do you know? do u read minds?


----------



## vic (Sep 22, 2001)

i did not know about the non disclosure agrement, where do i read it?


----------



## vic (Sep 22, 2001)

How do u know those are not just foders with custom icons made into shortcuts containing nothing? it's certainly possible right?


----------



## vikingstad (Sep 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *
> The console application 'wget' has gone, which is sad, it was a great option to download stuff in the background, because most browsers (Explorer, OmniWeb, mozilla) still suffer in speed when you start too many downloads at the same time. *



You can find the wget binary which works fine for 10.1 here:
http://members.home.net/sau1good/wget.tgz

Good luck


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 22, 2001)

The picture is really cool and I like the way the dock looks now...  I would just change the content to say, the Utilities folder.  And no, I cannot read minds (if I could, I would be RICH!!!), but the Carracho Server/Client, Limewire, and the Surfers Serials kinda give it away.  =)

No use asking for trouble.

About the login.  My wife will be excited about the pictures in the login screen.  She spent about a half an hour picking hers when I set it up in OS9.  She finally begged me to make a custom one for her.  Does the Finder use the custom pictures as icons for the User folders?


----------



## cybergoober (Sep 22, 2001)

>Does the Finder use the custom pictures as icons for the User folders?

Unfortunately, no. It'd be cool if it did, though.


----------



## boysimple (Sep 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cybergoober _
> *>Does the Finder use the custom pictures as icons for the User folders?
> 
> Unfortunately, no. It'd be cool if it did, though. *



Actually - you can choose a custom picture.  there is alist of regular stuff (cats (pumas, cheetas, etc - get it?), landscapes, various X's), but you can also open finder and select a picture.  I didn't try it so I dunno if it resizes it and whatnot.

E


----------



## boysimple (Sep 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vikingstad _
> *
> You can find the wget binary which works fine for 10.1 here:
> http://members.home.net/sau1good/wget.tgz
> Good luck  *



Ahhhhhh - thank you muchly.  One question tho.  I copied the 'wget' file into '/bin'  - but don;t know how to add it to the path so that I can just type 'wget' as oppsed tp '/bin/wget' .  any tips?

E


----------



## wyvern (Sep 22, 2001)

Hey. You can type this: echo $PATH to see what paths are that are already stored inside your computer. If /bin/ is not in the list (ever entry is separated by a colon like this: /usr/bin/:/Users/yourusername/:bla bla bla) then you can put this in your .tcshrc:

setenv PATH "${PATH}:/bin"

and open a new term window to execute it. Or you could just put the wget binary into your /usr/bin/ directory and it should work fine, as /usr/bin/ should already be in your PATH.


----------



## boysimple (Sep 22, 2001)

I didn't know you had to open a new terminal window - that's all I needed to do (/bin was already in my path).

But thanks muchly for the PATH tips - I'd always wondered how it worked.

E


----------



## wyvern (Sep 22, 2001)

I knew i'd seen that syntax somehwere... i checked the xfree86 instructions and ta da, there it was (telling how to put /usr/bin/X11R6/ in your path). I suppose i could have just checked one of my unix books, but I'd have had to turn my swivel chair, and that meant moving.


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 22, 2001)

You don't necessarily need to open a new Terminal window to get the new command. Just type

*rehash*

and you should be fine (for future reference).


----------



## wyvern (Sep 22, 2001)

But for some reason (I do not know why) that does not *always* work. So to avoid confusion it's better to just open a new term window (I mean come  on how easy is it to open a new window


----------



## Red Phoenix (Sep 22, 2001)

Really? It always works for me. I don't have a problem with opening a new window, of course. I sometimes don't feel like cd'ing back to where I was, though.


----------



## wyvern (Sep 22, 2001)

who knows. when I was trying to do that, my system was pretty FUBAR after a few failed installs of Xwin. also you can cut'n'paste your path


----------



## vic (Sep 23, 2001)

i changed the dock image, and added a few newer pics, with cd burning and login.


----------



## bobburton (Sep 24, 2001)

Hey guys,

Where can I get 10.1... I just can't wait anymore!!!
I could FTP it, I'm on a fast connection.

That would be sooooo nice!

;-)


----------



## macavenger (Sep 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bobburton _
> *Hey guys,
> 
> Where can I get 10.1... I just can't wait anymore!!!
> ...



I have 5G64 on my FTP server now.

137.229.46.229
Login/Pass music/download
Enjoy! Let me know if the download or something doesn't work.

I finally managed to get it installed today. The  only problems I have had with it so far is whenever I try to open an installer (such as the Kensington MouseWorks installer or the Pitbull Pro update) the installer quits unexpectedly, and print center quits unexpectedly when I try to add a printer. Granted, the printer I have is unsupported, but still... Anyone know how to get the AirPort thing out of the menu bar when I don't need it?


----------



## brodie (Sep 24, 2001)

not a totally bad review, but some faults i have found in the 5g64 build. 

the new speedy columns view is fast and great, but if 'spread ' to two columns only, the icon shortcuts above the columns dont always work. you have to get your re-sizing just right. 

you also have to click on the file/folder and not next to it (like you could in 10.0.4) to move it. 

Explorer is a lot faster but has quit on me 4 times so far, just trying to search on a website. 

the apple+? shortcut to the help menu still doesn't work. 

changing to network time tab in the date&time tab stall for a long time-30+secs.

the trash still appears empty on login and requires a click to show as full.

Now, before i get flamed, i know some of these seem trivial, but this is only after spending half a day with the new X, and some are very important. it feels like i've got a really fast new car, only the steeriings got a lot of give. 

There are a lot of good things about the new build, said to be the final, but there are still problems, some new. 
I hope that this isn't the final build, as a lot of these problems really should have been sorted by now.

here's looking forward to the replies....


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 24, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *I hope that this isn't the final build, as a lot of these problems really should have been sorted by now.*



It is the final build. Apple are in duplication and will announce 10.1 tomorrow.


----------



## vic (Sep 24, 2001)

now i know why my iDisk wasnt taken off!


----------



## vic (Sep 24, 2001)

Admiral, i know you're looking for greek, i found  under"TextEncodings" - "GreeckEncodings.bundle" is that something you are looking for?


----------



## PMG4DP (Sep 24, 2001)

ok, I'll ask it. on the system prefs image, what is universal access?


----------



## vic (Sep 24, 2001)

it's some helper tools for handicaped people.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by macavenger _
> *Anyone know how to get the AirPort thing out of the menu bar when I don't need it? *



System Preferences->Network->Airport

BTW, did 10.1 delete all your dock extras?


----------



## macavenger (Sep 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by free&unmuzzled _
> *
> 
> System Preferences->Network->Airport
> ...



Thanks. And no, all my dock extras (Snard, Audion Dock, weatherling, etc) are intact.


----------



## brodie (Sep 25, 2001)

i clean installed 10.1 and fiound no dock extras. where did they go? i assume that apple sees no need for them now with the new menu shortcuts, but we need them, i extracted mine from the 10 CD.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by brodie _
> *i clean installed 10.1 and fiound no dock extras. where did they go? i assume that apple sees no need for them now with the new menu shortcuts, but we need them, i extracted mine from the 10 CD. *



Yes, I was referring to the Apple dock extras like Battery Level and Airport. I think they went during the part of the install where the progress feedback text said "Deleting Obsolete Files"!  

I too copied them back from another machine running 10.0.4. They work fine. Hate the menuthings. Removed them all. They even messed up menu bar clock for me.


----------



## vikingstad (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by free&unmuzzled _
> *Hate the menuthings. Removed them all. They even messed up menu bar clock for me. *



Really? I just love the menulings, they take so little space and are really nice to look at. Wasting dock space for that is just stupid! 

Anyway, it's nice to hear that the docklings still work although I will never use them again    (why would I?)


----------



## tonyibook (Sep 26, 2001)

Does the anti-aliasing control effect all the text on the screen including the menu bar? I dislike the look of the anti-aliasing on my iBook and Pismo displays.

Can anyone post a screenshot?


----------



## vic (Sep 26, 2001)

as in os 9 you can choose wht size the antialiasing starts from. you can set a higher sixe than 9 if you want...


----------



## tonyibook (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *as in os 9 you can choose wht size the antialiasing starts from. you can set a higher sixe than 9 if you want... *



Could you please set the point size to its maximum and then post a screenshot on your site.

Thanks.


----------



## MacSub (Sep 27, 2001)

Does anyone else have this problem:

OK, question...is there an option to turn off the ANNOYING BOUNCING thing that happens when an app wants your attention?  Its really getting on my nervs, as soon as I get into something...BOUNCE....

Also, geezz did I downgrade with 10.1 (build 5G64)?
My firewire-cdrw is no longer recognized in 10.1, IT SUCKS!   It worked fine in 10.0.4!!!!!!!  

HELP


----------



## HECTORdaBIZATCH (Sep 27, 2001)

Yes, you can turn off bouncing... I think it's buried somewhere in the system prefs or it's in the Finder's preferences. It's been a while since I fired up 10.0.4-- can anyone give something more specific? I assume it hasn't changed from 10.0 to 10.1.

Anyway, that's the FIRST thing I did when I originally installed X. Both the bouncing apps and that genie thing are stoooopid. 

As far as your drive... I can't say. Get a real CD update for 10.1 and try-- and if it still doesn't work, call up Apple and bitch. 

----- EDIT -----

Sorry, I didn't do a good job of reading your post. You're talking about when it needs attention (I was thinking the bouncing on startup)? Does it still bounce even if you tell the Dock -not- to animate (and replace bounce on startup with a little black arrow)???


----------



## MacSub (Sep 27, 2001)

NO, Im not talking about the app bouncing in the dock upon opening, I know all aobut that (i too disabled that in the original 10.0).

This is entirely new!  There is a new bounce that when an app requires your attention the app bounces far OFF the dock, even if you have the dock hidden the app still bounces very high (about double its standard bounce), I guess so that its noticed.  My question is wheither or not there is an Option for this perticular bounce!?

Open mail, my mail app goes nuts when I open it, as soon as there is a new message and I am in another program, working or reading, just doing my thing, not wanting to be distrbed, BOUNCE, and it wont stop bounceing until you give that app some attention.  Its really sucks, I have just quit using the Mail app, I normally have it running all the time, but now I just can't stand it.
It already dispays in the dock, and many apps have sounds for an error.  For instance, I was using fetch and an error occured, BOUNCE...hey that was cool for a second, now its just plain pissing me off!

Help me gain my insanity.


----------



## vic (Sep 27, 2001)

my mailk app doesn't bounce! only icq. an i kinda like it! an app would not bounce unless there's error mesage it wants you to know about (exept fot icq) an dthen in mail, i doubt it does that on a regular basis, i never had it bounce. but then as i said in a nothe rforum, i do not think this may be the last build you or i have. what if you have a buggier build thanr i do? i hae 64 and i have about 4 bugs to takce care of. i guess well see what the difference is when i get my hands on on a store copy!


----------



## MacSub (Sep 27, 2001)

I really hope this is not the GM, I too have 5G64, and I am not really thrilled by it..I seem to have more negaitves than positives on this one.
My new cdrw doesn't work with this build, the app error-bounce drives me nuts!  (Im glad to here that your mail app doesn't do that to you).  I think that If I have a new message and I am in another program, then the app starts bouncing as well, so it lets me know that I have another message, or if there is an error, its just really annoying and I want it turned off sooo bad!

Has anyone noticed a decrese in size of the menu bar?  The menu bar seems a little cramed in with less shading underneth it, if so I guess its a good thing, Im just not used to it.  

And are the rounded edges new in this build, or am I just noticing it for the first time?


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vikingstad _
> *Really? I just love the menulings, they take so little space and are really nice to look at. Wasting dock space for that is just stupid!
> *




Stupid in your opinion. The Signal Strength dock extra provides clearer "at a glance" feedback for me, its in colour and its bigger than the menubar version.  I don't see it as "wasting" dock space at all, after all the dock shrinks or grows automatically as yopu add or remove items. If you prefer the menuthings, great, but please don't call me stupid.

What irritates me is that Apple removes user choice. There was no need to delete the dock extras. They could let us choose between the menuthings or the dockthings. Is it  my imagination, or does Apple seems to be on a "you veel do eet ar vey" kind of facist groove thang right now?


----------



## vikingstad (Sep 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by free&unmuzzled _
> *
> 
> 
> Stupid in your opinion. The Signal Strength dock extra provides clearer "at a glance" feedback for me, its in colour and its bigger than the menubar version.  I don't see it as "wasting" dock space at all, after all the dock shrinks or grows automatically as yopu add or remove items. If you prefer the menuthings, great, but please don't call me stupid.*



Let me first say that I never said YOU were stupid  , I said wasting dock space for something as elementary as a battery indicator was stupid. (in my opinion)

I like the menulings because they are small and do exactly what they need to. (the iBook only has 1024 pixels so the smaller the better).

Also I understand Apple if they remove the docklings, because it's kind of double work. Every time they have to add functionality to a menuling they would have to do it to the dockling also, if not people will just start bitching  

But as long as the old docklings work for you, I don't see the problem. There will probably be several new shareware docklings also in the time to come.


----------



## free&unmuzzled (Sep 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vikingstad _
> *Let me first say that I never said YOU were stupid  , I said wasting dock space for something as elementary as a battery indicator was stupid. (in my opinion)*



Well you said that "wasting dock space" was stupid, so by extension if I "waste" my dock space I am stupid too  

Anyway I see no real reason why Apple couldn't have left the dock extras in their folder for those of us who prefer them. They could have removed them from the dock itself as a heavy hint.

The fact that they deleted them may imply that they are going to "deprecate" the dockling API entirely, as a programmer on another forum implied. That means no more docklings ever, and, possibly, that current docklings would stop functioning.

Personally I don't entirely like either the docklings or the menulings. After all, I only need to see battery level or signal strength at discrete moments. In OS 9 the control strip versions of these served this function perfectly. Click! See the battery level. Click! Hide it again.

How could this be done in X? Easy. Do it like the volume and brightness overlays. Assign function keys to signal strength and battery level. Click! See battery level overlay. Fade. Bye bye battery level overlay. Beautiful.


----------



## jimr (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *thank you!! i thought i was the only one withoug wget! i thought i fucked up my computer or something! *



use curl -O http://--site--

wget is also availble in fink package manager.

but you will need dev tools to compile at this moment use curl


----------

